
Brian Christian: Algorithms to Live By - miraj
http://longnow.org/seminars/02016/jun/20/algorithms-live/
======
miraj
Human Human: What Artificial Intelligence Teaches Us About Being Alive

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12266317-the-most-
human-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12266317-the-most-human-human)

